# My favarite forum.



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Just noticed this will be my 6,000nds post. Don't have a thing to say, but thought this was the best place to not say anything. 

That's got to be better than letting this forum expire. 

Recently back from my third trip. Wonder when the next will be?


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

CONGRATS ...........so what did you get this time ?
Glen


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

G Skinner said:


> CONGRATS ...........so what did you get this time ?
> Glen


Limited myself to Black Wildebeest and Zebra. Shot a Springbok, but I blew the shot and didn't recover him.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

See, this forum is dying. I hate to see that.

I'm pretty confident that most/all RSA members wish I/we would leave it alone -- me/we being a foreigner and all. 

OK, I'll do that.

Best of luck to each of you.


----------



## naptalene (Oct 8, 2012)

Lol, no clue why more guys don't frequent here?

I'm not into hunting personally but you've obviously seen the farms etc.
You'd think bringing in $ would be good?
Our exchange is seriously in America's favour and a bit of marketing would bring in a lot I reckon.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

naptalene said:


> Lol, no clue why more guys don't frequent here?
> 
> I'm not into hunting personally but you've obviously seen the farms etc.
> You'd think bringing in $ would be good?
> Our exchange is seriously in America's favour and a bit of marketing would bring in a lot I reckon.


Couldn't agree more. 

We've made three trips and hunted with three different outfitters. None of them are active on AT. Seems to me that a post here and there with some photos would do wonders for the business. 

Two of the outfitters have one or more US agents, but they do nothing but attend the trade shows. Occasionally one or the other will reply to a thread, but that's all. 

Most all US hunters have no idea what they're missing by not hunting RSA. They never will know if someone doesn't take the initiative to post here and there. 

I understand that you're not a hunter, and I understand that. Archery is archery, no matter what you're aiming at. But, everytime a foreigner comes to your country, it's money in the bank for your country. 

Best of luck to you and your country.


----------



## naptalene (Oct 8, 2012)

I'll try light a few fires under some backsides 

Also look into the Thuli Block in Botswana


----------



## naptalene (Oct 8, 2012)

To clarify a point, I mentioned I'm not into hunting because I can't offer any information on farms etc. as I've never been personally


----------

